# Murray Monterey, but what year?



## PJ311foo (Jun 19, 2010)

I bought a Murray Monterey today, but am having trouble determining the year. It looks to me like its from the '70's

I was able to find this number on the drop-out

M5120x71

here is a pic and thank you all for you help!


----------



## partsguy (Jun 19, 2010)

M=Murray
5=1975 (most likely)
120X71=Model Number

Love that shade of orange!


Note: X71 would mean Sportcrest and would be exclusive for the 1971 model year. But this is '75, not a '71.


----------



## PJ311foo (Jun 20, 2010)

Great, thank you CF! I got it from CL for $10 bucks based on the color. It is in surprisingly great shape. Just needs a bath, polish, and 2 new tires.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 20, 2010)

You'll love the Huffy Santa Fe I may pick up from the antique store in a week or two! Nice low miles survivor.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 20, 2010)

75 sounds right. I believe 76 or 7 was the last year the Monterey was a lightweight model, then they used it for their retro ballooner model which they built into the 90's!


----------

